# "Puritan Economic Experiments" ISBN 0-930464-14-1



## Eoghan (Apr 18, 2011)

It is a small book(let) of some sixty pages. I had never really thought of the problems associated with the "Economy" of America at it's inception.

What is interesting is that the Puritans essentially started with a clean slate - America. They had to decide issues of civil government and land ownership. 

Chapter one - deals with "Ownership" - this is basically the struggle between collectivism and what we would call capitalism. The Common Storehouse may be familiar the other side of the pond but I had no idea that the Pilgrims were forced to have all food stored in a central warehouse from which food was dispensed (1621-1623). The consequences of this policy had repercussions that have echoes today in the welfare state. Governor Bradford documented how "_the young men who were most able and fit for work and labour did repine that they should spend their time and strength for other men's wives and children, without any recompense."_

Chapter two - deals with attempts at price controls. I didn't realise it but there were attempts at legislating "fair" prices both in terms of the profits accrued by merchants and the price of hired labour.

Chapter three - this is the most difficult for a modern reader to comprehend. Puritans tended to think in a hierarchical structure. That is they were concerned with the duties of social standing both of superiors and inferiors. This "knowing ones place" was quite separate from being one in Christ but it was an awareness that they had. It was concerning to them that inferiors would affect the fashions and apparel of superiors. So... ...they passed legislation fining those who broke the dress code which was appropriate to their station. More intriguing is the realisation that envy is a disincentive to economic growth (p50). What really puzzled Puritans was how to cope with the financial success which Puritanism engendered and the subsequent social mobility.

I last met this angst concerning social mobility in Pompeii. The Romans were greatly concerned with gambling in public houses because of the social mobility it led to. Overnight a lowly peasant could become rich beyond his status!!


A VERY interesting book!


----------



## Eoghan (Apr 20, 2011)

You can download a pdf copy of the book here Puritan Economic Experiments


----------



## louis_jp (Apr 20, 2011)

Sounds interesting. Thanks for posting!


----------

